# Taxi from Abu Dhabi Airport (AUH) to Dubai



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I flew in yesterday to AUH and didn't fancy the packed Etihad coach so took a cab home.

There was a guy trying at the head of the taxi line sell a fixed price fare for 275Dhs to anywhere in Dubai but I opted for the metered run.

The meter ran to 168Dhs so I thought it worth posting in case it's of use to anyone.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, always ask for the meter from Abu Dhabi airport, never accept the fixed price. It costs about 225 AED to get to Festival City.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I remember paying about 200 last time I did it and that was about 5 years ago.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bit of a bargain, wouldn`t like to be Taxying that distance back in the UK!!


----------

